# 3rd Annual Long Island, NY Herf @ Havana Dreams



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

3rd Annual Long Island, NY Herf @ Havana Dreams

It's that time again!

Saturday April 5, 2008 @ 1:00pm

*Havana Dreams
63-10 Woodhaven Blvd.
Rego Park, NY 11374

http://www.havanadreams.net/ *

1-718-685-0078[/b]

Ok, I have secured this date with Joe the manager at Havana Dreams so we are set to get this going. We had a great time last year and this years looks to be even better. This year, the herf will benefit the Variety Child Learning Center www.vclc.org which is a school for children with Autism and learning disabilites. Please post if you plan on attending.

Attendees


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

This will be a great time!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Rego Park is not Long Island....its Queens!!! I may be able to make this one!! I'll stay tuned to this thread! :tu

If you allow somebody from Brooklyn!!


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Rego Park is not Long Island....its Queens!!! I may be able to make this one!! I'll stay tuned to this thread! :tu
> 
> If you allow somebody from Brooklyn!!


Queens is on the island so I am including it! Check your maps! :ss


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Can't wait. Count me in. :tu


Alarmguy1


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Count me in ...last year rocked!!


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok the list is getting bigger - the more the merrier!

Attendees

Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Mr.Maduro
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Tubaman
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Stogieman


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Bump :ss:w


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Count me in, I'm not missing it this year.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok the list is getting bigger - the more the merrier!

Attendees

Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Mr.Maduro
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Tubaman
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Stogieman 
Timbutz2
Mustard
Zig2k143
Geoffrie


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Latest update:

Attendees

Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Mr.Maduro
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Tubaman
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Stogieman
Timbutz2
Mustard
Zig2k143
Geoffrie
DaveC
LouieD
Tone-ny


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Bump ^^:ss:tu


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Latest update:

Attendees

Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Mr.Maduro
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Tubaman
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Stogieman
Timbutz2
Mustard
Zig2k143
Geoffrie
DaveC
LouieD
Tone-ny
Rudou
Fishhound


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Latest update:

Attendees

Tomthirtysix
Shibumi
Bxcigarfan
BigmacFU
Fiveby fifty
Alarmguy1
Mr.Maduro
Yesenia
Planetbetter
Rob300c
Dave
Tubaman
Whitelightning
Nerachina
Stogieman
Timbutz2
Mustard
Zig2k143
Geoffrie
DaveC
LouieD
Tone-ny
Rudou
Fishhound 
jam1173


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

You should read this:

http://www.internationalcigarclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10602

~Mark


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

New Venue!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1453083#post1453083


----------

